

Startup School 2013 Doodles - simonebrunozzi
http://startupnotes.org/

======
thinker
This is fantastic and beautiful!

I made a few sketches myself as part of a larger project I'm working on (a
year without cameras): [http://crafture.me/post/64711241777/startup-
school-2013](http://crafture.me/post/64711241777/startup-school-2013)

~~~
gkoberger
Wow what an awesome project. Keep up the amazing work!

~~~
thinker
Thanks!

------
gkoberger
Thanks for posting! If anything is unclear (it's always hard to find quotes
without trimming too much context), let me know.

~~~
sillysaurus2
Hi Greg. Thanks for your work here -- it looks great! I have a few questions.

Which mistake was Zuck referring to with "That mistake cost me billions"?

What did he mean by "When a problem arises, lockdown"?

What did Chase mean by "The worst part of being a nonprofit is that nobody
says no"?

What did Balaji mean by "Show people what a world run by Silicon Valley would
look like (without disrupting)"? Politically?

~~~
gkoberger
Good questions!

1) They naively structured Facebook in the early days, and Peter Theil had
them restructure. Then Eduardo didn't move, so his stock didn't vest. That
cost Zuck billions (according to his offhand comment).

2) When there was a problem, nobody would be allowed to leave. They don't do
that anymore (because it's illegal), but teams sometimes commit themselves to
it on their own.

3) People don't want to write him a check, but they also feel too bad to
outrightly say "no". So, he had a ton of "they're about to write us a check"s,
yet nobody ever did.

4) He wants us to show the world the benefits of SV's way of doing things.
However, imposing it would upset people. Rather, we should be enticing them by
showing them what it _could_ be like.

------
ajiang
Beautifully implemented. If it's not too much to ask, please consider making
public the source code behind the display and design - really gorgeous way of
showing a collection of notes.

~~~
gkoberger
Already is:
[https://github.com/gkoberger/startupnotes](https://github.com/gkoberger/startupnotes)

(I did it fast; I need to refactor soon. Also, I'll add a license.)

EDIT: Open license added, have fun with it!

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Super nice job!

~~~
jbarrec
Very creative, good job!

------
fenguin
These are beautiful! You should sell these, maybe individually as mugs/posters
- I'd definitely buy some key one-liners for our office.

For those of you who want a bit more context, here are two sets of notes from
this weekend:

[https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-
school-2013](https://github.com/charlesfeng/startup-school-2013)
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Xo99mjzc4nyK3J4_GBiba_Kz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Xo99mjzc4nyK3J4_GBiba_Kz4h1NPL2Os06JhvbCh5c/)

There is some overlap between the two but also some differences so I'd suggest
reading both.

[Disclaimer: I produced the first set -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6578780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6578780)]

------
ecesena
Beautiful! Did you tweet it? Can you post the link? We are curating a list of
the best content on theneeds [1] and I'd like to add this one (we only import
feeds or tweets).

[1] [http://www.theneeds.com/learn/top-
content/startupschool](http://www.theneeds.com/learn/top-
content/startupschool)

~~~
gkoberger
[https://twitter.com/gkoberger/status/392334524257804288](https://twitter.com/gkoberger/status/392334524257804288)

~~~
ecesena
added, thanks!

------
brandonhsiao
That is actually so slick. I wish more web services had designs like this.

~~~
gkoberger
Thanks!

------
nodesocket
Awesome. Much better than my hand-written notes.

[http://justink.svbtle.com/my-hand-written-notes-from-
startup...](http://justink.svbtle.com/my-hand-written-notes-from-startup-
school-2013)

------
passfree
I took the courtesy to convert these into pdf slides (for easier reading on
iDevices, etc) you can download them from here
([http://blog.websecurify.com/uploads/aa_StartupSchool.pdf](http://blog.websecurify.com/uploads/aa_StartupSchool.pdf))
for now but it will be great if Gregory puts them on his website next to the
github link.

Thanks for the great work Greg!

------
mceoin
Dude, sweet post!

Big fan of sketch notes myself so I'll definitely be forking that repo.

[http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22019990/V84GJ7NUzlOJ_V9l...](http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/22019990/V84GJ7NUzlOJ_V9lKIRsehsqm4bHLHtTNkW5FTaXYjs.jpeg)

~~~
mceoin
^ Sketchnote, but not from Startup School.

------
tannerc
Great format, simple execution and presentation for us who were unable to
attend, lots of valuable insights.

I think the theme that stands out for me personally from all of these notes
is: Find something you can work on almost non-stop, expect to fail a lot
(because you will), learn and adapt, keep trying.

------
phogster
Is there a video of these presentations?

~~~
mwww
The official website says: "We'll have videos of the individual talks up as
soon as we can." ([http://startupschool.org](http://startupschool.org))

------
asperous
Dat affiliate link ;). Only joking, you deserve it, this is great work.

~~~
selmnoo
Wait, where's the affiliate link? I don't see it anywhere.

Small comment about the site: looks great and well-made, I just wish that
every next page click didn't populate browser history, such that I needed to
hit 'back' 10 times to get back to where I was.

~~~
josefresco
Annoying, but it allows for linking to specific "slides".

~~~
selmnoo
It would be better if you could anchor link then (like
[http://startupnotes.org#zuck](http://startupnotes.org#zuck) or something)

------
StewartD
Man this website is gorgeous. Great work. _follows @gkoberger_

------
daljeetv
Great Job! All of the startup school notes being posted on the internet have
helped me make up a little bit for not being able to attend startup school
2013!

------
localuser
Great work. I noticed on the Dan Siroker (optmizely) slide that he states them
having 140 customers, is that number right? Their site says 6000.

------
floetic
Excellent work! One thing you missed on Nathan Blecharczyk's talk... "VCs want
the B's Baby! (not the M's)"

~~~
gkoberger
haha I wanted to include it, but I left that out because he didn't actually
mean it -- he was quoting someone else and it was bad (albeit probably true)
advice. Hard to convey all that in a simple doodle.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Yes, agree.

------
joshdance
Awesome. Love the sketches. Did you use Paper?

~~~
gkoberger
Only in the most literal sense :)

Paper: Mixed Media, 5.5inx8.5in notebook by Strathmore

Pens: Uni-ball Vision Micro

Scanned; shading was done after in Photoshop. I tried using Paper, but it was
too hard to write longer quotes.

------
exo_duz
This is beautiful!!.... Thanks for creating this. This will be good reading
material whilst waiting for the videos.

------
kcent
This is great! Awesome summary, and your quote doodles kicked the pants off of
mine for sure. :)

------
ishake
How'd you create the Doodles? Just sketched them by hand and scanned them? or
Photoshop?

~~~
gkoberger
Sketched (pen+paper) and scanned, touched up and colored in Photoshop.

------
jplmelanson
Can anybody elaborates on Mark Zuckerberg's note "That stupid movie..."? :)

~~~
hansy
Mark was talking about how he always envisioned a way to connect people. And
he was citing examples of early hacks he made in college. Of course, his most
notorious one was the "FaceMash" hack, the one the movie, "The Social
Network," put a lot of emphasis on. Hence, Mark was venting a little
frustration that his other notable achievements went largely unnoticed by the
public.

------
brackin
I would buy this as a little hand book. That'd be awesome.

~~~
gkoberger
I've been doing them every year ( [http://gkoberger.net/m/startup-
school](http://gkoberger.net/m/startup-school) ); would love to eventually do
something like that. I wouldn't want to make money; maybe I could donate
proceeds to Watsi?

~~~
001sky
these would be cool swag !

(also, nice step up...I like the booklet > scroll)

------
zaguios
It looks really nice, but there might be a problem for someone reading these
notes who didn't actually watch startup school. For example in Watsi's section
you write "Worst part about being a non-profit: Nobody says NO", that could be
a sarcastic comment, or it could be a problem of too much funding, or it could
be it's actually meaning that everybody actually says no, but just not to his
face. Also, the starting quotes without ending quotes drive me a little crazy,
but that's just a personal thing.

~~~
zck
In context, Chase Adam said something like "The worst part about being a non-
profit: everybody is like 'yeah, this is really cool', but they don't write a
check. Nobody says 'NO'."

------
trey_swann
Insanely great. I'm a huge fan. Thank you!

------
mrwnmonm
when we will have the videos?

------
jermaink
Dear Gregory, this is really brilliant! Very well done!

------
mikeadeleke
You are ridiculous!

------
hackybadger
Simply. Excellent.

------
scotthtaylor
Great work!

------
theblackswan
Nice work.. and some good 1-liners.

------
adeptus
Everyone is praising you on the look/feel of your website, which I agree is
pretty cool; however, the content of what "people" learned from the conference
seems all but completely useless (unless the conference sucked that much that
all you got out of each speaker was a couple of 1 liner's??). Not sure if you
were serious about the content or just messing around to demo your website.

~~~
parijaatha
I don't think the idea here is to transcribe everything that got said during
the conference. Ideas which translated well into doodles have been captured
here. Not to mention what qualifies as "completely useless" is highly
subjective.

------
crazed_climber
Too bad your page flip animation violates Apple's patent.

[http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=D0670713&SectionNum=1&IDK...](http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=D0670713&SectionNum=1&IDKey=A80E3603A53C&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsearch-
bool.html%2526r=1%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526co1=AND%2526d=PTXT%2526s1=D670,713.PN.%2526OS=PN/D670,713%2526RS=PN/D670,713)

